# Puppies ready to go



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Our pups are ready. $800- 600 I can hold until Christmas with a deposit! 
Pictures in order
#1 Black Female. I will take $600 for her she is the runt 
#2 Black Male we call him Tank because he is the biggest he is the dominate dog and will do anything asked of him!$800
#3 Yellow Female She is powder puff soft and so **** cute and smart. $700
#4 Black Male. He is very bold and focused. He can contend in anything you want him to do. My pick for Field Trail $700.
#5 Yellow Male. We call him Thor he is very strong. He is going to be lean and tall. $700
#6 Black Male we call him Firecracker just try to stop him once he is lit. He is very bold and will be great field Trail dog! $700 he is also the dog i would keep if i was keeping a male.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Papers?


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

here are the papers sorry. 
you can also see some video's of Tuck when he was a year old on Brookside Gundogs website training Video's


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

3 black males left thats it can hold until Christmas if needed


----------

